# **URGENT** DEU Name tag engravers in Petawawa Area



## Towards_the_gap (14 Jun 2008)

Hello all, have searched to no avail and am in desperate need of an engravers shop which does DEU Name tags, as mine have yet to come through the system and I have a parade on wednesday, and mess dinner the friday following! Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Jun 2008)

Petawawa Trophy's did it, Umm I think there are places in Pembroke check the yellow pages.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

Well if they haven't come through the system and you were never issued any you should be liable for not having them.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Well if they haven't come through the system and you were never issued any you should not be liable for not having them.



Edited your quote above to put it how you really meant it. 

You can still order them through the "system" even if you've received your initial issue already. You just have to pay for them when they come in vice getting them issued free. Given he's a Cpl - I'd suspect that's more the case, but perhaps not.

Most places on civvie street that do nametags (it was Petawawa Trophy Bulletmagnet who did them during my time there too - I suspect, like you, that they still do) ... will do them as you wait. He should be able to get them done before the parade on Wednesday.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

yes thank you that is what I meant to say.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (14 Jun 2008)

Many thanks for all the replies! I will stop by Pet trophies on monday, are they just up the street from McDonalds? I've tried calling them but to no avail, the number 'does not received incoming calls'.

I never received them through the system, only got issued DEU's a month or so ago (long story) and as I also need them for a mess dinner the following friday I don't fancy telling the RSM 'well I never got issued any!' and paying for port I probably won't drink.

Besides, never hurts to have a few pairs.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2008)

Just tell the RSM that Kat Stevens says to chill the f*ck out, man....    ;D


----------



## davidk (14 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You can still order them through the "system" even if you've received your initial issue already. You just have to pay for them when they come in vice getting them issued free. Given he's a Cpl - I'd suspect that's more the case, but perhaps not.



That's funny...about two months ago, we were all asked if we needed additional DEU nametags, which would be ordered for us, no charge.


----------



## geo (14 Jun 2008)

TTG, nice to hear from you again.
How is the transition from the UK Army to the CF coming along? 
Have a couple of fellas who used to serve with me who are presently with 2CER.

You and the Mrs settled in OK ?

Take care  

CHIMO!

BTW - I am certain that the RSM probably has sevral Name tags with "SMITH" or "BLOGGINS" in his desk drawer - borrow one if you must....


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2008)

HighlandIslander said:
			
		

> That's funny...about two months ago, we were all asked if we needed additional DEU nametags, which would be ordered for us, no charge.



No, not funny. Best tell your storesman that_ that _ would be illegal.  

The Canadian taxpayer pays for your initial issue of your DEU (including your nametags for them) ... after that -- it's on you.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

Is that the same for the velcro tags...sorry  for the highjack


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Is that the same for the velcro tags...sorry  for the highjack



No. They are operational dress (ie cadpat etc), thus are replaceable at Crown expense. Much like you can exchange your cadpat without cost, so can you your nametapes for them.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Jun 2008)

Thank you for explaining the difference


----------



## Towards_the_gap (17 Jun 2008)

FYI, Petawawa Trophies has, by all accounts, closed down. HOWEVER, Coates Laser Engraving (basement of the REMAX building, north of the bridge in Petawawa) does do DEU name tags, 1 day turnaround!

Thanks again for all the help!


----------

